# Kayaking the Futa?



## Flying_Spaghetti_Monster (Jun 3, 2010)

I am looking for info on the Futa, and Rio Baker. I am mainly a north fork payette boater that wants to head down for some bigger water experience. Where do you fly into? What is the best time to go? Should I bring all my gear including boat? Sell it when I leave because of lack of boats down there? How long should the trip be to be able to spend adequate time on the Futa before moving to the Rio Baker. Traveling around should I buy a car, and sell it when I leave? And any other info you got. I am getting serious about getting down there. What will an average trip set you back.


----------



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

Having not kayaked the Futa, but having looked into it and ended up on Pucon, here's what I can tell you:

Through Chile, you'd fly into Santiago and then fly to Puerto Montt. From there, you'd take a ferry and a bus to Futa. I understand it's easier to get there via Argentina. 

The Futa, like western rivers runs on snow melt. When I was there, Nov/Dec, the Futa was "real big and cold," so I opted to go to Pucon. I understand that January-March is prime Futa season.

In so far as gear, I brought a dry top only and had no problem renting gear in Pucon (actually ended up in Fusilli's old boat). Everything was good quality. I'm not sure if gear is as accessible in Futa. I suggest reaching out to Rodrigo at Kayak Pucon: Kayak Pucon. He's the fucking man and was super helpful with gear and pretty reasonably priced guide services (I was there alone for just a few days while on vaca with wifey). I strongly recommend reaching out to Rodrigo to see what his advice is regarding gear. He might be able to set you up with someone in Futa.

FWIW, Pucon was amazing. Truly stellar whitewater and worth visiting. I'm itching to go back to get on Futa though...I like big.

A few words on Chile: Great country. Food is cheap, bus service is great, very safe, lovely people. Chilean spanish is very hard to get used to...so be ready for that. One thing that really caught me by surprise was Chilean bureaucracy. I'm not sure what the rules are about buying and selling a car, but it may be far more complex than you expect...for example, you could spend a day or two at a government office waiting for some paper to get stamped by four different people. In any case, just be ready for really complex bureaucracy.

And pisco sours too. That's all.


----------



## onefatdog (Oct 25, 2003)

The fastest way to get to Futa is to fly into Futa. Anyway you go starts with SCL, then go to P Montt. You can fly from P Montt to Futa, or take a ferry to Chaiten. Then bus/van to Futa coming in low by casa piedra instead of Futa town.
You could fly to Bariloche or Escuel, Arg. then bus into Futa from the town side.
Take everything but a boat. Plenty down there. You can by new boats cheaper in Pucon than in Glenwood springs.
To get to the Baker overland is two long days on a gravel road from Futa. Or Fly from SCL to Coyaique.
Both rivers are not the Payette. Though Futa and Baker both are usually considered play runs. The Futa canyon goes fine in a play boat boat people seem to use longer faster boats lately. The 2nd and 3rd canyon of the Baker should not be done in a playboat. Though it's has been done.
Buy a car then sell it if you have the time. You'll need an address and Chilean RUT #,
Buying a car is the way to go but it's not for someone with time constraints.


----------



## Flying_Spaghetti_Monster (Jun 3, 2010)

What is a good time frame to paddle there. 3weeks? one month? more?


----------



## onefatdog (Oct 25, 2003)

There as in where? Futa 3 weeks is nice. Baker 1 week at least. Chile as a whole you want as much time as possible. 1 month plus...
Don't think of buying and selling a car with less than a month, would be a waste of time. However sometimes boaters sell cars to boaters. If you arrange that prior it would help your cause.


----------



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

If you go to Chile, I strongly encourage you to visit the big north, El Norte Grande, and have your own vehicle to drive around. San Pedro del Aticama is a good home base. Amazing exploring to be done in a moon-scape environment.


----------



## Pucon Kayak Retreat (Aug 23, 2015)

*Futa Logistics and Links*

Spaghetti Monster you ask some big logistics questions that as the owner of Pucon Kayak Hostel I answer for kayakers each year. Chile is not the easiest logistics destination so hopefully the links and resources provided here will help you make Chile happen. 
Your big questions seem to be A. Buying a Vehicle, B. Kayaks, and C. Futa and Baker Logistics. 

*A. Buying a Vehicle in Chile - *
I wrote a how to blog to help kayakers a few years back titled, "Buying your dream kayak vehicle in Chile." 
I've bought no less than a dozen vehicles in Chile and this is comprehensive list of what you need to make it happen. An added must - I can not emphasize enough you must get a person to help you buy a vehicle. I pay my guy $US100/day and he has saved me thousands. He researches the vehicles and when I arrive we drive direct to look at them and negotiate. Then he takes care of all paperwork. Since, you will need a RUT number (equivalent to social security#) you will likely need an additional day. Expect minimum of 3 days to buy your wheels. I am happy to refer my guy to help you as he is reliable and he appreciates the work. He can also help you sell it when you have ragged it to Patagonia and back. 

Link to Chile's version of Auto Trader- Chileautos.cl 

B. Kayaks 
Buying new kayak 
Onefatdog pointed out the prices of buying a kayak in Pucon. Rivers, Lakes and Oceans ships containers of kayak gear to Chile and distributes to everyone. I am amazed that you can get kayaks in Chile same price as states. If you are buying retail I recommend pre-ordering your kayak as the post Christmas months may not have your model in stock and it takes RL&O shipping time to restock. Expect to be able to sell your new kayak used at end of trip for $US750-ish. If you buy new and want to sell used send me a message as I often buy first season boats. 
Renting a kayak - Chile market rent rates is $US20/day. Pucon Kayak Hostel is proud to state we have the largest rental kayak fleet in South America. PKH annually sales all old and broken kayaks and replaces them with fresh designs. If you decide you want to rent a kayak I would be happy to offer you an extended stay rental. Link to PKH Kayak Rental Fleet. 
Note- if you buy or rent a kayak in Pucon you are going to have a logistics challenge getting it south to the Futa. I'll try to demo logistics in a moment. 
Renting kayaks at the Futa - I know Nate Mack has a hostel in town of Futa but when I asked him to rent to guests he preferred to just guide and not rent. 
Does anyone know whom or what companies rent kayaks at the Futa? I think Cara del Indio has some old designs from back when Liquid Skills based there. 
Buying a Used Kayak - Chile is a sellers market. Meaning if you have a kayak you can expect to be able to sell it at the end of your trip. But finding used kayaks is a challenge as guides, companies and kayakers buy them on the spot. PKH has a couple of used kayaks we are selling, see kayak list. 

C. Futa and Baker Logistics 
If you are just going to Futa then go direct to Puerto Montt or Esquiel Argentina and bus to Futa. 

If you need to rent or buy a kayak in Pucon or buy a vehicle in Santiago then you are going to face the great kayaker dilemma to get from north to Futa. The challenge is because at Puerto Montt the Gulfo de Ancud circles up next to the steep walls of the Andes spine. In this short stretch around the gulf the roads do not connect the north to the south of Chile. 

Kayakers getting from the north to the south has been the source of some of the greatest and worst roadtrips in kayaker history. Your options.

A. Drive through Argentina - You can not drive from Puerto Montt direct to Argentina. Most kayakers cross near Pucon or Osorno and drive to Bariloche to Esquiel to Futa. This is a big big single day or two day trip. Pointers- 
1. Argentina charges a $US160 reciprocity fee. Some kayakers are now opting to spend that money on a ferry boat ride fee south. 
2. Driving through Argentina requires some paperwork. At PKH I rent 4 door pickup trucks and each year have to sign notario papers giving permission to drivers to cross the border and you also have to buy an insurance policy covering Argentina. This will likely require you to hire or know someone to help you. 
B. Puerto Montt to Chaiten Ferry - Link to ferry and schedules. 

I personally like taking the ferries. You can drive from Pucon 4 hours south to Puerto Montt shop at the fish and crafts markets and stock up on food and gas supplies for Futa. The overnight ferry is relaxing a scenic. And you can drive 4 hours the next day from Chaiten to Futa. Downside is that it costs per vehicle and per person. Puerto Montt to Chaiten = 88,000 pesos/vehicle./700 pesos = $US125.71. That's cheaper than the $US160 Argentina reciprocity fee. 
Other ferry options: 
Drive and take 3 ferries around the Gulf for the roadtrip of a lifetime. PKH actually designed an all-inclusive guied trip called the Road to Futa that cruises through this spectacular section of the world. I know you are not interested in our trip but feel free to look at the itinerary and use it for your own trip. After 15 years of exploring Chile I discovered it last year and will continue to do it every year. 
Here is a link to the series of ferries and drive through Parque Pumalin around the gulf - 
Hornopiren to Leptu to Fiordo Largo to Caleta Ganzalo Ferries/Drive
A third option that is most often used when kayakers are too late to book their ferry tickets is Puerto Montt to Chiloe (island) to Chaiten. Each of the ferry options tend to add up to about the same cost. 
C. Fly Puerto Montt to Futa - this sounds awesome but I don't have experience with it. Does anyone know the cost to fly to Futa? 
Can you bus to Futa from the north? 
I think bussing from Chaiten to Futa would be a challenge as those are small buses typically jam packed. But if you tried even if the bus denied you I am sure you would eventually get there as it is a trekker hitch hiker rich area of the world. And I think a truck would give you and your kayak a ride. You should give yourself an extra day and food supply though. 

Tips - Stock up in Puerto Montt or Esquiel on food supplies and gas/diesel. Futa petro is expensive. And food supplies in town of Futa are scarce due to heavy competition from locals and commercial outfitters. The mercados are small and limited. Staples like produce and bread may just be out of supply until the next truck arrives in 3 days. 

*Futa from Pucon -* PKH had about 6 groups head to the Futa last season. I think we had two groups of kayaker guests self-organize and rent one of our trucks for private Futa missions. Pucon can be a good spot to hop in on or get your kayak delivered to Futa. 

*Best times for Futa -* The past few years the Futa Fest has been the last weekend of February. This means lots of folks are driving south the 2 weeks prior to Futa Fest. I had no less than 10 kayakers ask if I could transport their kayak with our trailer for Futa Fest. January to February and even early March are idea months with best weather and great boating. December and early can be rugged weather and maybe too high for some of the play. 

Of note- Pucon area has a remarkable creek season surrounding November. 

*Logistics to Baker -* If Pucon is the spot to catch a ride to the Futa then the Futa is the spot to catch a ride to the Baker. Estimate 12 to 15 hour rugged drive south of Futa. When I say rugged it is hard to understand how harsh these roads are on vehicles. A handful of Futa guides tend to goto the Baker after their Futa season. They've got a pocket full of guide cash and their big water skills are keen after a season on the Futa. I'd suggest getting to Futa in February and asking every guide and kayaker who is headed to the Baker. If you are good enough someone will likely let you pay gas for a seat.
You are awesome welcome to post on the PKH facebook page and offer to pay gas for a seat or whatever. 

This is a lot of info and I hope it helps you plan your trip. Feel free to email me David(at)puconkayakhostel.com if you have specific questions. 

Keep Kayaking.
David


----------



## Shitouta (Apr 17, 2008)

^^ Holy shit talk about over complicating the process.

Step 1, find four friends.
Step 2, fly to puerto montt with your kayaks.
Step 3, rent a new toyota hilux in puerto montt, flat rate $1100 a month this January. Book ahead of time.
Step 4, get a free road map of patagonia at your first gas stop.
Step 5, drive south. You'll be paddling on the futa in less than 24 in the country.

Avoid pucon like the plauge.


----------



## onefatdog (Oct 25, 2003)

Ummm yeah, not that simple...
If you fly into P Montt and "drive south" you'll never get to Futa. As David points out, there is no road from HWY 5, Chile mainland to futa. You'll need to schedule a ferry. David can help you with that.
If you rent a truck, be aware that you will not be able to cross into to arg in the rental. Big deal when dealing with logistics.
If you fly with your kayak, be prepared to ditch it when the airline clerk denies you a boarding pass. Really bring someone to the airport just in case.
I'm pretty sure the Copec and YPF maps are not free. cost about 2500 chp. definitely get one. copec is the best.
Pucon Jan and Feb is a zoo. But if you like to party it's the place to be.
If you're there in nov or dec you'll be around the best kayaking on the planet.


----------



## Pucon Kayak Retreat (Aug 23, 2015)

*You can't just drive south from Puerto Montt*

Shitouta - point received and apologies for the long answer but Spaghetti Monster asked 3 loaded questions that require serious logistics. All three of his questions if properly researched each require a full blog dedication. 

The solution you provided of renting in Puerto Montt I actually like and think is an economical option better than buying if a month or shorter. The more I think about it the more a month long Futa to Baker trip with the Puerto Montt rental option is brilliant. If SM wanted to indeed buy a vehicle then the provided resourceful links to Chileautos.cl auto prices and a how to buy vehicle link would help. It's not easy. 

Due to the ferry you can't just show up to Puerto Montt and drive south to Futa. And first time travelers in Chile are interested in knowing why the challenges and all the options. At peak season (FEB) you at a minimum need a 3 week advance ferry reservation. To which I provided a resourceful link to not one but two ferry options giving the option to take a road trip around the gulf or go direct Puerto Montt to Chaiten or Isla Chiloe to Chaiten. Many kayakers have missed the ferry by not having a reservation and found themselves hustling on one of the other ferry options I listed. As the owner of a Chile business if I leave out logistics info that seriously screws someone's trip or costs them unexpected loss of days or finances then that's a big deal. Trust there are some helpful links and resources in that text. 
Making reservations with the ferries online is a challenge within itself. 
No need to harsh on Pucon? Pucon is a beautiful place with remarkable rivers and community of kayakers. Please keep in mind it is home to some of us. I invite you to stop by the next time you are in Chile for a beer or a cup of mate or a lap on the Palguin or Trancura. 
Keep Kayaking.
David


----------



## Shitouta (Apr 17, 2008)

You can drive "drive south" from puerto montt to chaiten then to futa, there are three public ferries (two are free, one is cheap) on the way to jump you across fjords that have multiple departures a day. Or you can drop cash for the direct ferry.
Flirt with the airline clerk (male or female) and you are 100% certain to get your "surfski" on the plane.
Don't need to go to Argentina to get to the Baker...
Alright, maps probably aren't free. 2500 pesos=3 bucks...going to set you back big!
It is that simple! Don't forget your go-pro.


----------



## Pucon Kayak Retreat (Aug 23, 2015)

*Some exact costs for the 3 ferries*

Yes you can drive around Gulfo de Ancud and take three ferries but I promise you they each cost. I led a group of 10 on this route this past February and loved it. Two of three ferries are cheap (12,000 and 9,000 clp) and run all day. The middle Hornopiren to Leptu ferry only ran twice/day this season (when we went in Feb) at 10 am and 12 am and if I recall correct was around 30,000 clp/vehicle + 5,000/passenger. I highly recommend you have a reservation for this ferry. In my previous post I gave a link with the prices. Here is a little detail on that trip. 

Here is a link to the ferries and descriptions that drive around the gulf. 
If you review the site you can tell it's confusing. 

Description of the drive around the gulf with 3 ferries. This is a cool route to the Futa. 
1. From Puerto Montt drive Hwy 7 to La Arena. Take ferry from La Arena to Puelche. Drive to Hornopiren. If I recall correct this is about 12.000 clp/vehicle. Not bad.
2. Take ferry from Hornopiren to Leptu. This is the big one and only runs at 10 and 12 am. Not certain but I think this was around 30,000/vehicle + 5,000/passenger. For prices see link Ferry Hornopiren to Leptu. 
3. Drive Leptu about 25 minutes to Fiordo Largo.
4. Take ferry from Fiordo Largo to Caleta Gonzalo. Another ferry around 9,000 pesos. 
5. Drive from Caleta Gonzalo to Chaiten and onward to Futa.


----------



## paulk (Apr 24, 2006)

This is awesome info. If you were trying to hit pucon and the futaleufu in the same trip, what would be the best timeframe to do this? Mid Jan?


----------



## onefatdog (Oct 25, 2003)

LOL seems like shitoutta had some serious hand holding to get him paddling on the futa in less than 24 hours with free maps, and ferries on a southern route that is more than just a bit complicated.
Traveling in Chile is not free. But you cant beat the exchange rate now. 
If you consider sitting on a ferry for as much as 10 hours "driving" your rental Hilux then I suppose thats some free gas in your truck.
If you rent, and your chilean is good, you can arrange to get your rental out of the country and drive east from P Varas (north from P montt) through arg then directly to Futa town. You have to pay extra, get more stamps and have the real owner, not company, rent you his/her car with stamped written permission to leave country.
As for getting your surf ski/ jungle explorer on the flight with you..... have a plan b when your at the airport winking at the clerk thinking you've out smarted them with your cleverness. Or if you can get it in writing before you show up that would be best. 
But why, If you're going straight to futa or pucon it's way easier to travel without a kayak. Then choose the type boat the suits you and whatever you plan on paddling.
If you do get a posse together and have a truck and get to chaiten then don't blow by the michimahuida, it's one of the best runs in the country.
If you're bagging on pucon it's probably because you can't handle your pisco, or waterfalls or women or self. 
Listen to those that know. You can get plenty of great advice here on the buzz.
The more time you have, the less planning and logistics you have to do now. If you want to be efficient and are concerned about time and $ then just ask how.


----------



## onefatdog (Oct 25, 2003)

sorry, correction, to drive direct from P montt to futa you's have to go north to Osorno then east (bag the gol gol at the border) to arg then back south. You'd be better off flying into Osorno and start your drive there. 
Ferries are nice enoung from p montt, but like david said book well in advance during peak season, jan or feb.
If you want to do both pucon and futa like paulk just asked. go hang in pucon mid december. boat and meet some people. you should be able to catch a ride from pucon to futa through arg (the easiest way) then hang in futa a couple weeks.
pucon is better in dec, futa better in jan typically. hit the manso south of bariloche on the way to break it up.


----------



## yakr (Apr 30, 2010)

I spent 2 or 3? weeks in Futa, and could have easily stayed longer. We ran the entire futa in one long day to give you an idea of time required, but it would be stupid to go down there to only spend a few days. Best river on the planet in my opinion so take your time. Most kayakers stay at cara del indio, or you can stay in town at Las Natalias, which is ran by Nate Mack who was in some of the early demshitz videos.

If you don't mind paying the reciprocity fee then flying into esquel should get you to futa the quickest, but maybe cheaper via puerto montt? The bus system is nice, but traveling with kayak is tough without a car. You can rent a boat/gear in Futa.

Make sure to take some cash, as there are few atms, and most of those don't take visa. Patagonia is pretty cheap so the biggest cost for your trip will be flight/car. Try to learn some spanish before going too, as the people are amazing and it would be a shame to not be able to communicate.

Didn't run the baker, but as suggested by others there will be kayakers heading down from the fu around February.

Pucon is great, but I wouldn't add to this trip unless you have a month+. If so, then hit pucon in Nov/Dec and work your way south.


----------



## Pucon Kayak Retreat (Aug 23, 2015)

*Pucon Futa Combo Best Time*

paulk - This is a common question which is similar to asking, "when is the best time to kayak in Colorado and California?" Here is a blog I wrote this summer, "When is the best time to kayak in Chile?" 

Futa tends to be optimum in Jan, Feb, and even March. If you have the life luxury of experiencing a month of Futa in February that is something special. But not many go in March. 










Pucon's peak creek season is Oct, Nov and Dec when water is higher. At this time of year the Futa often is too high or ruggedly cold. I know it sounds wimpy but it can be tough living in the Patagonia rain with no place to dry your stuff. So, a Dec/Jan or Jan/Feb Pucon/Futa combo is what many kayakers do. Boating in Pucon in Jan is like Colorado in June. The weather is warm, nights are cool, runs are still good but getting low and everyone starts going to the runs that are still holding water. 

There are a few reasons why folks get turned off by Pucon. Some come to Chile and want to see, explore, and kayak all of it. That's impossible in a season. I've been exploring Chile since 1999 and still have rivers I want to do. That's like saying you want to kayak all of the US in one or two months. Pucon is easy and the ease of getting on the river everyday (aka shuttle and a group) keeps folks. Then others come to Chile and try to go out on a mission and get their ass kicked by "over-complicated" logistics like buying a truck and then losing half their trip towing their rig to a mechanic. Or poor planning keeps them from going to some of the greater off the beaten path runs like the Teacups, Golgol, Florine, Baker or Fuy... They wanted to run these rivers that require a truck which requires a group to split the cost which in turn requires a leader whom knows how to make shit happen or the runs. At PKH we see it all. Some guests come and stay for a month and are simply happy getting on the handful of nearby rivers with ease of shuttles. 

One of the best last season was Eagle's Nick Bovino. Nick came down hit the local runs, researched the roadtrip runs, organized a crew, rented a truck, got the beta, and "see-ya in two weeks..." He killed it and hit all local runs and made a sick road trip happen and he didn't know a single person prior to the trip. Now, that he knows Chile he's coming back with a crew of 4 or 5 and leading them this season. Is he harshing on Pucon? Instead he's coming into Pucon hitting some December runs, renting rigs, and then they are off to the Golgol and Teacups, and Fuy and wherever they go. All of those rivers are sick but they lack something Pucon and Futa has, community and multiple runs in a central location. First, if you are solo kayaker you can't just showup to the Golgol or Teacups. It would suck to be in the middle of nowhere with no resources or people. So, the group community can go there and kayak for 1 maybe 2 days of boating and check it off. Most spots are like this. But Pucon and Futa offer community and boating options. So kayakers come and some based on the conveniences never organize and leave. 

There is a self-realization thing that happens with folks in Chile. After seeing dozens of trips destroyed by buying lemon vehicles I advise most to rent. But if they still want to buy because they think they'll save money then I'll help illustrate the how to process of buying and even give you contacts of reliable folks to help you make it happen. shitoutta is correct when he called it "over complicated." 

Spaghettie Monster - shitoutta's 1 month Puerto Montt truck rental for $US1100 is a pretty good deal. That cost split by 4 would be a kickass Futa to Baker road trip. If you can organize a crew and boats and navigate (secure reservations) the ferries then this route is one of the more economical routes you could take.

David


----------



## mhelm (Jun 28, 2008)

*Listen to David!*

I did a trip to Chile in 2010, and David was a great resource to have. We paddled around Pucon for a little over a week. The Palguin, Maichin, and Fuy were great! Then we headed to the Futa. RX Rivers with Aren and Sarah Rane was a great place to stay on the Rio Azul right above the Terminator section. Use as many connections down there as possible because resources are limited. Enjoy your trip!

Matt


----------



## mhelm (Jun 28, 2008)

*Photo*

Oh yeah, and my profile photo is from the Rio Llancahue between Pucon and the Rio Fuy near some nice hot springs.


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

I am going to take a bit of a different line of advice.

Plenty of good stuff mentioned on this thread.

Some years ago, I went on a guided trip thru some of Chile's awesome rivers. This was before a lot of kayaker oriented services were offered. One of my first of many trips to Central and South America. Based on the posts by David in Pucon, it looks like things have improved a lot. Chris Spelious used to have the luxury set ups for camps on the Bio Bio and the place to be on the Futa. The more feedback you can get from locals - the better.

We arrived in Santiago, and not in any order of locations, went to BioBio, Pucon, Teacups and ended up for a few days on the Fuy. Flew back to Santiago and from there back to Miami. The outfitter had a bus set up in Santiago, provisions, accomaditions along the route and two locals for drivers along with a US born but years of time living and boating in Chile to take care of things. None of us boaters spoke Spanish and our US gent was the most patient person I have met cause every place we ate the ordering procedure was something else. Even with all this local talent, we still ran into some adventures including a shake down by Federales on the way to 7 Teacups and a bus transmission break down on the way to the Fuy - All handled as good as they could have been by the locals and our US guide.

Like I said earlier, things have improved on services since then I bet. My take is no way would I attempt to spend a month down there unless I was a excellent conversationalist in Chilean Spanish, had a bunch of money and finally a bunch of contacts in Chile lined up.

Distances are great down there, roads may be good or bad and even the main highways are not like Interstate's here with rest stops galore and gas every few miles.

Bottom line. I suggest you spend a week down there with a outfitter showing you the ropes maybe on the Futa or maybe in Pucon. Get a good feel for the scene and maybe pick up some kindred souls to spend a month traveling around on your own.

Bottom line boating in Chile is a once in a lifetime experience, one you will remember for many years. Enjoy your trip and give us stay at homes a trip report for sure.


----------



## myhairywookie (Sep 11, 2015)

There is a ton of useful information in this thread, and I want to thank everyone who has contributed.

I'm planning on heading down there this Nov and staying for a while. In an ideal world, I break into the guide community (I have 3 seasons of guide experience in Dinosaur National Monument on the Green and Yampa rivers rowing a boat) and safety kayak. I was considering shipping a boat to the Futa. Any advice for or against that idea? Thanks!


----------



## Pucon Kayak Retreat (Aug 23, 2015)

*Shipping Kayaks International is a challenge*

PKH had a couple of guests whom shipped kayaks to Pucon from Denver in 2013. Ask Marshall McQuillen. The challenge comes with your kayak getting stuck in customs and needing an customs agent to get it out. Marshall's costs breakdown: $US600 UPS shipping, boat stuck in customs for multiple weeks while he had no kayak in Chile, then he had to pay custodial storage fees, hire a customs agent, then he had to take a bus to Santiago to get his kayak out of customs and custodial, then ship kayak to Pucon. In your case that would be Futa. Too many problems at customs to try shipping. 

You'd be better off to buy a kayak. Rivers, Lakes and Oceans provides an excellent service and price on boats and you can resale your kayaks easy enough. Here's a helpful blog I wrote at that time, *"Fly, buy or rent a kayak in Chile?" *

Study the details in this blog as it is a good resource for learning your best boat options and the actual numbers. Good luck. And if you come through Pucon drop by the hostel for a beer or a lap on the Palguin.

PKH also has several used kayaks for sale too. I'd be happy to ship a kayak to Futa for someone from Pucon. That is easy enough with enough advance. Probably cost about $US40 to ship Pucon to Futa. 

Keep Kayaking. 
David


----------



## myhairywookie (Sep 11, 2015)

David,

Thanks a boatload man. If you don't mind I'll keep picking your brain. Know anything about the safety kayaking opportunities on the Futa? Should I bring or buy a paddle?

Thanks a boatload man!
Sean


----------



## onefatdog (Oct 25, 2003)

I used to safety boat in Pucon and Futa.
Pucon requires you that you take swift water rescue class and get certified to safety boat with the Municipality before you can work legit. 
Futa is a bit more lax. Though they offer safety classes there I don't think you need to be registered with the Muni.
If you have a aca swiftwater class completion card bring it with, they may let you use that instead of taking their courses. They, Pucon, also require a physical and kinda endurance test.
Way easier to get a boat once you're there instead of shipping. Like David says customs is can be a lot of work and if you don't speak spanish forget about it.


----------



## Pucon Kayak Retreat (Aug 23, 2015)

*Futa work and paddle*

Sean,
If you know anyone personally whom works for a company then start there. I get lots and lots of folks asking me for work in Pucon. And I want to hire most of them. But we all have the same reality a little amount of work for a small group of great people. I would advise you to email owners but being an owner I don't recall hiring anyone I didn't know. 
I've seen a few good boaters whom showed up at Cara del Indio (great Futa camp) and made themselves available to work or just play. And during peak season they picked up work. Unless you are connected then committing to being on the ground in the Futa area may be your best option. And that is a pretty cool experience to live at the Futa and bust your ass to get work. 

Flying with paddle or buy a paddle or... Your paddle will count as a carry on. And really you need two paddles for a Futa season. You can pack your paddle with other bags but it's a bit of an art to do it in a way that protects your stick from breaking. I organize a group paddle bundle for my group and we all pitch in for one big group baggage price. If you pack your paddle with your gear bag and tent you can brace your blades with stuff like pfd, shoes, and other gear. Then you can have it celophane wrapped or you can wrap it with tarps or boat bags with lots and lots of tape. Basically, protect your paddle shaft from airline handler breakage at all costs. Use multiple rolls of packing tape. Unless you are going to buy a paddle retail and get it shipped to Futa then you are probably limited to flying with paddle(s). 

The more I think about it the more I think your best kayak option is to either buy one of my used kayaks or order a new one via Rivers, Lakes and Oceans. Then get either one of us to ship your kayak to the town of Futa. Shipping kayaks in Chile is much easier and cheaper than in the US. I once shipped 8 kayaks for a group of Germans to Santiago for their arrival. 

When you arrive you just go to the bus station and pick it up. But if there is a time period in between boat arrival and your arrival then you'd need to have someone in town of Futa pick up your kayak and hold it for you. Whomever you buy from may be able to help you with a connection to hold your kayak. Someone picking up and storing your kayak is worth a free dinner and drinks or some gratuitous gesture. 

When are you going? And what kayak do you paddle?


----------



## onefatdog (Oct 25, 2003)

After re reading your post, you want to work on the Futa. Find an outfit first like Bio Bio or one of the many other business first and tell them you'd like to arrange to work for them before.
Futa companies usually use safety cats and not kayakers as it's a better system for big water dumps. There are lots of opportunities to be a video boater on Futa. Then you don't need the safety requirements and it's much more freelance.


----------



## Mmcquillen (Jul 14, 2009)

I can attest to what David said. If you can't get your boat on the plane (read ALL the fine print, I missed one line in United Airlines' paperwork and that cost me a lot of money and time) I would suggest buying from Ian at Rivers, Lakes & Oceans or renting as David suggested. 

My entire shipping ordeal cost me: the $600 + a months worth of boat rental fees while my boat was in customs + countless emails to customs + 2 way bus ticket to Santiago + 9 hours figuring out where the boats were and how to get them out of customs + shipping them from Santiago to Pucon. All that equals a lot money and more importantly a lot of unnecessary stress. So, if you can get your boat on the plane, power to you. If not, rent or buy.

In terms of safety kayaking, Pucon is HIGHLY competitive and a lot more official then you might think. Futa is more laid back as you might imagine. There are a multiple rafting companies that use the locals as safety boaters (great guys, boat with them if you have the chance) so getting a job will require contacting them early.

I brought/will bring my paddle with me, costs $75 with United.

If you're coming in November, I'd suggest staying in Pucon for some amount of time. Looks like water is going to be good...


----------



## Mmcquillen (Jul 14, 2009)

BTW, my picture (to the left) is from the Upper Fuy, taken by David himself.


----------



## myhairywookie (Sep 11, 2015)

My plan is to head down there in November. I have some loose contacts for some people in Chile - friends with someone who knows a guide etc. - so I figure that is a good place to start as far as working for a company goes. Like David said, I've heard one of the ways to get into the community is to go be a warehouse monkey and simply do a ton of work and get on a trip or two - probably at no pay, but who cares, you're boating right? At the same time you're meeting other paddlers, getting yourself out there for the future, learning the ropes - basically living the dream.
I do intend to see more than just the Futa, if I can nail down all the logistics. Seems daunting but fortunately I'm not limited by time. Currently, my creek boat is a dagger mamba, and my play is a leaky Dagger Rx. If I can self-assess for a moment, I'm a solid boater but by no means showy. I'm just looking to paddle and get better, and of course meet the people who love it as much as I do.


----------



## onefatdog (Oct 25, 2003)

Go stay at Cara del Indio. If you are at Futa in November you won't find much work or people to boat with. Town may be better. 
Cara del Indio picks up in Jan. 
There should be opportunities to boat for free everyday if your at Cara during Jan and Feb. 
Futa fest was Feb 26-28 last year. Not sure about this year.


----------



## Mmcquillen (Jul 14, 2009)

November will definitely be early for Futa.

If you're looking to get better and meet other people PKH is the way to go. Boaters from around the world, David and his staff (which I'm lucky enough to be a part of this year) can take care of shuttles/logistics so you get as much river time as possible.

The other option is to find a place to rent in Pucon. I haven't done this nor did I ever consider doing this but some people obviously go this route. 

I will say though, being able to get off the river, come home and have dinner taken care of and eat and be surrounded by people who are all passionate about the same thing is a pretty incredible feeling.

For a trip reference, I stayed at PKH from early November through early January, then headed down to Futa for January through mid February. I was fortunate enough to stay at a friends house while in Futa but teh next best option is Cara Del Indio. Right in the middle of the Bridge to Bridge section.


----------



## thalweg (Mar 27, 2008)

Does anyone have an idea how levels will be not that they got all this snow? Pucon creeking good in November usually, Does this mean still go in November. Or, wait for Dec if it's pretty high?


----------



## Pucon Kayak Retreat (Aug 23, 2015)

*For creeking in Chile the earlier the better*

If you want to get on more creeks and waterfalls then the earlier the better. The snow pack can keep the water table high and lots of stuff may keep running through November. If you are a class V boater then highly recommend November if you can get to Chile that early.


----------

